# Take A Look At My Camera



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

It looks Good... but



It doesn't take good photos... Im beginning to suspect...




It's a really good looking piece of equipment..

It doesn't do what I want it to do. I'm beginning to think the culprit is me,.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 27, 2019)

That looks like a PowerShot SX530.  That's a nice camera.  You should get great shots with it.  What do you want it to do that it doesn't?

Don


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

@Grampa Don, Yeah, it is. I want to take good close-ups with it. So far I've not succeeded.
Of course, I've been comparing it to a film camera with a one to one Macro lens. I haven't
tried out that long lens yet. I haven't found a decent subject yet to attempt a decent shot.
What I've taken around the house would not be fit to print, so far as quality is concerned.
However, if the camera is good, I suspect the operator has lost his mojo.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 27, 2019)

Maybe there's something wrong with the camera.  I have 3 different models of the PowerShot series, all less fancy than yours, and if you leave them in auto mode it's hard to take a bad shot.  If you put it in macro mode, it should auto focus down to 1 cm.  It even has image stabilization.

One good thing about digital cameras: experimenting is virtually free.  So, you can try a bunch of different things and see what works best.  Also, you can often improve shots with free software.  I use one called FSviewer.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Is there a smudge on the lens?


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Is there a smudge on the lens?


It's a Reflection.


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Maybe there's something wrong with the camera.  I have 3 different models of the PowerShot series, all less fancy than yours, and if you leave them in auto mode it's hard to take a bad shot.  If you put it in macro mode, it should auto focus down to 1 cm.  It even has image stabilization.
> 
> One good thing about digital cameras: experimenting is virtually free.  So, you can try a bunch of different things and see what works best.  Also, you can often improve shots with free software.  I use one called FSviewer.
> 
> Don


I know nothing of software for this camera. Where do you get it? How is it down loaded?
Maybe I dhould look more closely at the Manuel. Does it come with necessary or needed software?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 27, 2019)

My Nikon wouldn't focus, especially for close ups
Tried several other lenses, same issue
Took it to a camera shop
They cleaned it for $100
Amazing results

Of course camera shops are a dying breed, thanks to phone pics


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 27, 2019)

drifter said:


> I know nothing of software for this camera. Where do you get it? How is it down loaded?
> Maybe I dhould look more closely at the Manuel. Does it come with necessary or needed software?



The software I mentioned is for use after you download the photos to your computer.  It is a Windows program that you can download here.  There are other free programs, like IrfanView that do the same thing.  The camera comes with software to download photos to your computer

I know that Canon manuals are complicated, but if you spend some time with it you can get more from your camera.

Like Radish Rose wrote, maybe your lens is dirty.  Be careful if you clean it.  Dampen, don't soak a cotton ball with alcohol.  Wipe gently.  Don't use the same surface twice.  Dry gently with more cotton balls.  Repeat if necessary. 

Maybe you could post one of your photos.  It might help us figure out what's wrong.

I hope that helps a little.

Don


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> The software I mentioned is for use after you download the photos to your computer.  It is a Windows program that you can download here.  There are other free programs, like IrfanView that do the same thing.  The camera comes with software to download photos to your computer
> 
> I know that Canon manuals are complicated, but if you spend some time with it you can get more from your camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don, appreciate the help and info. Will have to take a couple. All have bee deleted.


----------



## drifter (Nov 29, 2019)

@Grampa Don, does seem to be working better. Here's a few shots with my glasses on:

That's what I had to eat Thanksgiving. Seems a little out of focus but probably 
can't blame that on the camera.


Here & following photo shots of moving screen.


It's not that sharp but think the operator needs fine-tuning, but then the screen 
is moving and no flash nor tripod was used, so need to get better with hand-held.


Close-up of lamp bulb. The spot you see I didn't notice until I took the photo, 
then I flick it off. That is, I suppose, a satisfactory photo, but something seems off.
It seems dull. I think its the focus.


This one is definitely out of focus slightly. It looked okay when I took the photo,
but blown up here, there's a focus problem. All my close ups seem slightly out 
of focus. What say you, kind, Sir?


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 29, 2019)

On my Canons, when you push the shutter button partially down, there is a square in the middle of the screen.  If it is green, the camera is focused.  If it is yellow, the distance is out of range.  Do you see something like that?

In looking at the data on your last photo, I notice you have the camera set for iso 1600.  An iso that high will generally result in a grainy photo. Try using an iso of 100 or 200 for best results.  And your camera set the shutter speed to 1/8 second.  That's hard to hand hold for a steady shot, even with image stabilization.  My cameras give a flashing red symbol if the shutter is too slow.  Try a brighter light source.

Your photo of the light bulb was taken at 1/1000 second at iso 200.  It actually looks pretty good to me.  Here it is with some minor tweaking.







The pie was 1/40 second at iso 800.  It's also not bad, but more light would have given a faster shutter and maybe sharper image.

In general, I think the camera is fine.  But, if you are going to take close ups with slow shutter speeds you need a tripod for sharp results.  It depends on how steady your hand is, but for me the cut off is about 1/60 second.  The camera will show you what it has selected.

I hope that's helpful.

Don


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 30, 2019)

I got to thinking more about this.  If the camera is in automatic mode, it's setting the shutter speed and iso for you.  It's trying to adjust for lighting.  What I think it boils down to is that you need more light to get sharper photos.

Also, you can get higher resolution photos by pressing the func set button and scanning down to where you see a choice of something like L M1 M2 M3 and S.  Set it to M1 or M2.

And, if you are not seeing shutter speed and iso on the screen when you press the shutter, press the disp button.

That's all I can think of right now.

Don


----------



## drifter (Nov 30, 2019)

@Grampa Don, It does help. Things I had completely forgotten but would automatically do on a film camera but don't know how to do on this digital camera.
I do need to spend some time with the downloaded Manuel. I think your analysis is spot on. And you are right about Canon's complicated manuels. Thanks for your help, Don.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 30, 2019)

My pleasure, Drifter.  I hope you enjoy using the camera and will share photos with us.

Don


----------

